# Fish Smell???



## 00buckshot69 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have never smoked fish in my smoker only beef and pork . My question is will it leave any smell or fish flavor in my smoker???


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

I did my first salmon last night and there was no fish smell at all this morning when I put the brisket on.  Just the smell of the wood smoke.


----------



## rtom (Jun 7, 2008)

Good question

I was wondering the same thing, a lot of people at work tell me that I should never do fish in the same smoker that I use for  meat


----------



## erain (Jun 7, 2008)

ihave done fish and other meats in same smokers and have never had anykind of fish odors. use common sense and clean up behind yourself a bit. i always like to take care of smoker after removing meats, seems to clean up better while still warm. once cooled have a more difficult time removing deposits, mt out water pan and clean and rinse drip pan out. now all set to go for next time as well.


----------



## seboke (Jun 7, 2008)

No fish smell at all after my first salmon last week


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

Also...fish shouldn't smell fishy.  Unless you're smoking a can of tuna...
Fresh fish is clean smelling, I wouldn't eat any fish that has a strong fish or bleach smell.  It generally means it's old and time to be tossed.


----------



## cconk454 (Jun 7, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know that you will have no problem with smell whatsoever. I have smoked my fare share of salmon and have never had a problem with smells. Good luck and enjoy the eskimo candy you are about to make


----------



## davenh (Jun 7, 2008)

Do salmon all the time, no leftover smell. Enjoy your fish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2008)

This year I have smoked over 30 lbs. of salmon, and as of yet there is no after smell.


----------

